

Confessions of a Web Analytics Junkie - scurryjimjoe
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dave-pell/im-a-web-analytics-junkie_b_638326.html

======
caminodriver
Man, I thought twitter was bad.

------
Itweaker
Classic.

------
approximator
"There's Springsteen on stage in Jersey belting out "Born to Run." There's
Obama on election night in Hyde Park. There's Joe Montana with less than a
minute left and a championship on the line. There's Moses looking back as the
Red Sea collapses on Pharaoh's army. And there's you in your undershorts,
fists pumping in the air, awash in the glory of the coming of the traffic."

Guy likes traffic...

